# InuYasha:  Your Thoughts?



## McMurphy (Dec 16, 2004)

What are everyone's thoughts on the anime series InuYasha?

The series has become quite popular here in the states largely due to Cartoon Network adding it into their nightly "Adult Swim" programming. At first, I wasn't too impressed by it. I had heard that InuYasha was quite lengthly in both seasons and episodes, which always makes me hesitate in getting interested in a series because, often, it translates as being a series that has lost its focus. I had also watched a random episode here and there, and nothing had grabbed me as being all that inspired. If it wasn't for the fact that it is from the same creative mind that brought us Ranma 1/2, the most successful anime series in regards to overseas popularity, I may have never given it a further thought.

I am glad I did. Currently, I am watching the complete first season on DVD, and it is far less watered down than I had originally concluded. At times, it is very dark. Other times it is quite hilarious. There also seems to be some sexual undertones in the episodes at times, which caught me completely off guard. The story itself is very interesting, and, so far (at least), each episode leaves the audience drooling to see what comes next.



			
				First Season Box Set said:
			
		

> Kagome Higurashi, an average ninth grader, gets pulled into an ancient well by a demon, bringing her 500 years in the past to the feudal era. There she meets Inuyasha, a half-demon who seeks for the Shikon Jewel to make himself a full-fledged demon. With Inuyahsa and new friends, Kagome's search for the Jewel of Four Souls begins...


----------



## MentalIsues69 (Jan 9, 2005)

Inuyasha was one of my favorite, until i heard of veries of other anime. I thought the sotry line was great and the characters were exelent (might i make a note i can't spell). Anyways, i watched alot of different epsiodes to say that i have fallen in love with the anime... isn't it romantic. lol.  The idea behind the anime is genious and, even though most people don't like it, i wish there were more anime like it.


----------

